# Panna Cotta



## pjspjs (Dec 6, 2009)

A reader of mine sent me a question I'm having a hard time answering. I hope someone can help it's a good one. Here is the email she sent to me.

"Please help I've been trying to get an answer to my question from various australian italian chef's and no one has answered it I hope you can, I have made panna cotta many many times but sometimes when it sets there is a thin layer of clear gel on the bottom and when I set them in clear glasses it doesn't look very nice as you can see from my email I run an italian cooking school so I need them to be perfect, do you know why this happens some times they're perfect and sometimes not it's as if the gelatin separates I use leaf gelatin and I have noticed it mostly with the lemon and vanilla panna cotta, hope you can solve my dilemma, thanks."

Can anyone answer this question?
Thank You,
PJS


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Is there any alcohol in the flavorings you use??


----------



## pjspjs (Dec 6, 2009)

No alcohol is used.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just a wild guess, but, is it possible she isn't blooming the sheet gelatin properly? If so, some of the undissolived gelatin might be "precipitating out" and settling on the bottom.


----------



## pjspjs (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree, its most likely gelatin that's not handled correctly although I've never had this problem. Is the clear base set or runny??


----------



## pjspjs (Dec 6, 2009)

I believe it's set.


----------

